# Still don't understand local HD



## Unclemuck (Apr 7, 2007)

I want to to sign up with Dish for the HD content. The only thing holding me back is HD for ABC, NBC, CBS etc. The rep told me that if I subscribe to the HD package and get the $5 local package, that if Cleveland shows a program in HD (like CSI) than I will see it in HD thru my Dish receiver. He says that if I go OTA out of Detroit, That *every* program that a network broadcasts is in HD. Is this true?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The rep has a head full of muck.


----------



## Unclemuck (Apr 7, 2007)

Is he full of Muck about my local HD broadcasts or Detroits HD broadcasts?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Unclemuck said:


> Is he full of Muck about my local HD broadcasts or Detroits HD broadcasts?


The only way to get a Local HD broadcast thru Dish is if Dish offers Locals in HD in your market. If you have an external antenna at your house then you can pull in any of the local stations within range which are broadcasting in HD.

Just went and entered an address for clevenland, oh and the site responded : Local HD channels currently available with an Over the Air Antenna:


----------



## Unclemuck (Apr 7, 2007)

I think that helps


----------



## Unclemuck (Apr 7, 2007)

If you live in a HD capable area like Detroit, Is your daytime programming (say Oprah) brodcast in widescreen HD??


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Unclemuck said:


> If you live in a HD capable area like Detroit, Is your daytime programming (say Oprah) brodcast in widescreen HD??


I don't think Oprah is broadcast in hd yet. Young and the restless is broadcast in HD so check it. Once you see something in HD you should tell a huge difference over what you usually watch.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dish does not yet offer HD locals in Cleveland, so you will be limited to what you can receive OTA. And while the ratio is increasing, it's still going to be awhile before even all the prime-time shows are in HD.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

What does Detroit have to do with this ?? You don't live there.... Almost seemed like the rep was going to enter you with a Detroit address (which has their digital locals carried by Dish).


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Any channels broadcasting in HD is still limited to programs being delivered in HD. Most may have the HD signal sent out 24/7, but there is no network channel which has 24/7 programing.


----------



## Unclemuck (Apr 7, 2007)

Hall said:


> What does Detroit have to do with this ?? You don't live there.... Almost seemed like the rep was going to enter you with a Detroit address (which has their digital locals carried by Dish).


Detroit would be my OTA location.


----------



## Unclemuck (Apr 7, 2007)

garys said:


> Any channels broadcasting in HD is still limited to programs being delivered in HD. Most may have the HD signal sent out 24/7, but there is no network channel which has 24/7 programing.


Thats the answer I was lookin 4


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Okay then, what does Cleveland have to do with this ??


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Hall said:


> Okay then, what does Cleveland have to do with this ??


Because if you look at Unclemuck's info it says his location is Cleveland. That may have been the source of confusion.

 :grin:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

kbuente said:


> Because if you look at Unclemuck's info it says his location is Cleveland. That may have been the source of confusion.
> 
> :grin:


OP also stated Cleveland in the origianl post. I can't see any logic in any of it. Seems like OP and Dish csr are both confused.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Well it looks like he could point an antenna across the lake. Detroit is 50 miles away via water.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> Well it looks like he could point an antenna across the lake. Detroit is 50 miles away via water.


If that is the case, don't see why OP doesn't set up multi-directional antenna and pick up both Detroit and Cleveland.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

garys said:


> If that is the case, don't see why OP doesn't set up multi-directional antenna and pick up both Detroit and Cleveland.


Exactly!
Wish I had the luxury of choosing Locals!


----------

